
Chinese hackers have (allegedly) stolen Taiwan's chip designs, SDKs and source - azalemeth
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/08/chinese-hackers-have-pillaged-taiwans-semiconductor-industry/
======
yumraj
The original title is “Chinese hackers have pillaged Taiwan’s semiconductor
industry”

Why was the HN title changed to add “(allegedly)”. Of course it is allegedly
since such things are rarely proven, but HN generally sticks with original
title.

~~~
azalemeth
That's me – trying to perhaps add a bit of balance & avoid the moderation for
politics. Apologies.

------
ngcc_hk
It is plain war. Not IT. Not trade. Not just stealing. Wake up before it is
too late.

